# good hotel in Antalya



## mtojiev (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear all,

I would appreciate it if anyone could recommend me a good (4 or 5star) hotel in Antalya, which is not far from the airport and at the same time convenient for tours around Antalya.

Thanks,


----------



## efzun (May 7, 2012)

hi , ı can say that all the hotels are in the city center . but it is easy to go to airport , ı can recommend you talya or dedeman hotel


----------



## DBMaster2k (May 7, 2012)

im also recommend you dedeman resort.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

There are too many hotels in Belek area, newly built and very luxurious. Although Belek is not very near to the airport, you can easily rent a car and travel around. 
I have heard good things about Limak Lara as well. And Hillside Su is another option which is very very popular. (nightly prices might be nightmares during the high season june-august)


----------



## tally71 (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

I stayed at the Dogan Hotel in Antalya last July and can thoroughly recommend it. It is within walking distance of Kaleici (old town).

It has a swimming pool, internet facility, buffet style breakfast and optional buffet evening meal-lovely food.

Staff are friendly and helpful, speak german and english. A quiet hotel but within walking distance of harbour, shops and old town, they also can arrange trips for you.


----------

